# Very cheap bike rental sale for Central Park NYC



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/ygo-mail/messa...&p=2&op=html&.ts=1346084234&.intl=us&.lang=en  $12. that is a great price for NYC.:razz:


----------

